
Ask HN: Convert Product Descriptions into Metadata? - LegendaApps
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a tool that can extract metadata and categorize products based on descriptions. So if I&#x27;m selling 10 different fragrances for example, this program should analyze the text and identify that the [colors] are different.<p>I think a YC startup does something like this. Anyone have pointers to code or what this domain is called?<p>Thanks!
======
Jugurtha
Are you referring to ontology[1] and Semantic Web[2]? Did you take a look at
[https://schema.org/](https://schema.org/), particularly
[https://schema.org/Product](https://schema.org/Product). Practically all
ecommerce websites use it.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontology_(information_science)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontology_\(information_science\))

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web)

------
billconan
I'm building a solution for our company now.

In the end, it's a mix of human labor and machine learning. We use keyword
matching to categorize the product and then NLP to understand some of the
fields, such as product dimensions.

This domain is called data ETL. Which yc company does it? I want to know it
too.

------
2rsf
You need to give us some more context, what do you mean by "analyze" ? how
will the "program" get the data ? Is it textual analysis ?

